# Most comfortable/perfect guitar



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi all,

Just wondering what your most comfortable & perfect guitar is? I'll go first.

My Strat Deluxe HSS is the most comfortable. Balance, feel, comfort,....

I'd have to say most perfect is the above strat. It's sooo versatile.

YOur turn...


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

My LP (at the moment...)


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

My fender tele is as good as it gets, my LP is OK it just doesn't feel as good in my hands.

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

My new Tele is my fav guitar right now...balanced, comfy to play, great feel 

~Andrew


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Most comfortable? The one I'm playing.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

My strat - I just wish it sounded by like an LP. Close second is my Riviera.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I like V's they play great sound great and who cares if you cant play one sat down... I don't do much bedroom playing anyways!

My SG also fits like a glove... it's perfectly balanced too!

The other guitar I like the most is teh ESP Kami IV.

I have a feeling that once I get it next week the Blade Texas Standard Pro Í ordered is gonna be a favorite as well.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Amer. Dlx Tele. Glorious neck, rounded heel, tummy cut. Light, balanced ..... Wow ........ I gotta go play her ........ right now :wave:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lado Supra II
Next would be my Peavey EXP Jack Daniels Ed.

Prob the loeast desirable of my collection, but fit me the best!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Electric? Telecaster Aerodyne with tummy cut and arm bevel. Similarly, a Strat. I would have said the Godin LG as it's a little shorter length, but it has no arm bevel.

Acoustic? Usually my House small body steel string, though my favourite is a Beneteau flattop. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## rebeldog (Dec 24, 2008)

My Fender Telecaster then my old Fender Flat Top the only 2 I got.


----------



## Skin (Feb 18, 2009)

USA Strat Deluxe HSS
ESP EC1000

I never thought I would ever buy a strat (alway been a Gibson man) but this deluxe Strat the most comfortable guitar I have ever played.

Cheers


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My LP, as that's the only guitar i play right now.

when my 7-string is done, it will most likely be that by a large margin.


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

epiphone g400 custom sg, triple pickup,
nick


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

My PRS CE. From the moment I first picked it up I immediately felt comfortable with it.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

Gibson SG for me.


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

allthumbs56 said:


> Amer. Dlx Tele. Glorious neck, rounded heel, tummy cut. Light, balanced ..... Wow ........ I gotta go play her ........ right now :wave:


Gotta go with the same


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> Prob the loeast desirable of my collection, but fit me the best!
> 
> 
> > thats all that matters...


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

This one beleive it or not. Very light and well balanced.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

never seen one before... like the colour.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*guitar*

Thats a great question but of course no clear answers as we all like certain things in a guitar.
I have the ricks and Gibson fenders but for me is the Yamaha model 1412 pacifica.
This guitar has everything that i like, and the looks to go with it. These are very rare, and you don't see them much.
It has tone chambers and is very well balance and no weight issue. 24 fretts , tremolo that works well, contoured body..sounds amazing ebony finger board, 5 piece neck / flame maple and mahogany,and 5 piece laminated flame maple top , maple , ebony mahogany/ ebony / mahogany with matching flame maple head stock.Its a keeper.


----------



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

That guitar is unbelievable! I love it!! What do they go for?

kksjur


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Gorgeous guitar, that Yamaha.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I tend to adapt to whatever gtr I'm playing, after a few mins of adjusting


the only gtrs I don't like are PRS, the neck/heel joint bugs me for some reason...plus I prefer a toggle switch instead of the knob


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Yamaha*

Its the highest Pacifica model Yamaha ever made back in 1994. I don't know how many where made but the last one on ebay sold for 2900.00, but it was closet Mint and, different color.
There not too much info on these, but i heard, that Yamaha just could afford all the manufacturing time involved. Like what company would take the time to laminate the body. Anyways i had it out today, and its an all around great player..
Thanks glad you like it.

Rick


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Remarkable. Makes so much of the Pacifica line irrelevant - and I like that line. Although I like the Mike Stern model too, yours is in an entirely different league. Quite the keeper.... very slick.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Scottone said:


> This one beleive it or not. Very light and well balanced.


I believe it.


As for me--I've never bought a guitar I didn't feel comfortable.

I've tried many comfortable guitars--but the most comfortable for me is the Iceman. The body shape not only looks cool, but it makes a very balance guitar. I can rest the guitar on my leg and take my hands off, and it stays. Everything on the guitar is just the right place. Standing or sitting the body balance so well, and is so comfortable, it's like a part of my body.

Iceman


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> Thats a great question but of course no clear answers as we all like certain things in a guitar.
> I have the ricks and Gibson fenders but for me is the Yamaha model 1412 pacifica.
> This guitar has everything that i like, and the looks to go with it. These are very rare, and you don't see them much.
> It has tone chambers and is very well balance and no weight issue. 24 fretts , tremolo that works well, contoured body..sounds amazing ebony finger board, 5 piece neck / flame maple and mahogany,and 5 piece laminated flame maple top , maple , ebony mahogany/ ebony / mahogany with matching flame maple head stock.Its a keeper.


Wow I never gave any respect to Yamaha Pacifica's but that one is a work of art. Looks like something Joe Lado would have made.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*yamaha*

Thanks guys glad you think its a cool, guitar.. it's kinda like it came from a custom shop.
I know Yamaha flooded the market with the cheap Pacific models which where not too bad, as my son has a Pacifica 112 model, but this one is in a whole new class..IT has the name and that's about it.

Like Maxer's comment " Makes so much of the Pacifica line irrelevant 

Great remark>>>>

Rich lasner was the designer back then and he now works designing Vox guitars.. , the last i heard.

I wish i knew more about the Yamaha , especially how many where made.
It does have that Joe Lado look with the different woods. what great guitars he makes. and all Canadian.

Rick


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

It just reeks of a custom shop job, or at least a very high end guitar... there's no feeling that it's your standard mass-market Pacifica cookie-cutter Strat replica. It has the look of something very carefully put together. All those curves, sculpted surfaces and carefully matched woods... _wow._ Lado, indeed.

As I've said many times before, I like even the PAC112 series because of the value for your money proposition - easy to play, great necks, decent woods... (not great hardware, mind you). Excellent starter guitars because they practically play themselves. But yours shouldn't even be called a Pacifica... it belongs to another echelon altogether.

Wish I had one. LOL!


----------



## tomyam (May 14, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> Thats a great question but of course no clear answers as we all like certain things in a guitar.
> I have the ricks and Gibson fenders but for me is the Yamaha model 1412 pacifica.
> This guitar has everything that i like, and the looks to go with it. These are very rare, and you don't see them much.
> It has tone chambers and is very well balance and no weight issue. 24 fretts , tremolo that works well, contoured body..sounds amazing ebony finger board, 5 piece neck / flame maple and mahogany,and 5 piece laminated flame maple top , maple , ebony mahogany/ ebony / mahogany with matching flame maple head stock.Its a keeper.


Wow Gorgeous looking guitar! but 5 piece neck ?.....hmmmm..

I personally think TA droptop classic guitar is most comfortable to play...

I really like the TA even taper...and their switcheroo system.

Great tone, great look, comfortable...Anderson guitars are perfect for me

:smile:


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm curious. What's wrong with a five piece neck - as long as it has structural integrity and feels like one solid, smooth extension of the guitar? Do you feel it would negatively impact the guitar's tone - the more pieces, the less good it sounds, or....?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

5-pc body on that one? hm.

I've seen a high-end model pacifica for sale in london, dunno if it's still available. I like a nice superstrat, but it's gotta fit right.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Rick31797 said:


> ...Rich lasner was the designer back then and he now works designing Vox guitars.. , the last i heard.
> ...
> Rick


Wasn't Rich Lasner also responsible for designing the RG/Jem guitars for Ibanez in the mid 80's?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Yamaha*

You are right ..Rich Lasner was involved with Ibanez guitars.. this guy is an amazing designer and has his touch on many high end guitars.

Maxer my son has a Pacifica 112 model, i bought it for him when he was learning to play, Of course i had to play it also  i was very impressed for the money it really played and sounded good. The downside is the cheap tremolo.

There is nothing wrong with a 3 piece neck or 5 piece neck. Wood becomes more stable when its laminated and less chance of twisting, , as long as it is Kiln dried proper.They don't spend the extra time gluing up those pieces just for looks.

My LP custom has a 3 piece all maple neck.1982 was the last year, after that they made them out of one piece Mahogany.

As far as tonal qualities that's up for debate. They say the ebony finger board has a sharper tone and a rosewood , more mellow and warmer. for me i can't really tell, and i know there is so many variables that can change the tone of a guitar,even just the way you play, or the strings you use.They say changing a the nut can also change the tone and sustain.

When i got this Yamaha ( came from Alabama USA) the guy that had it before me played it and had bought it new. Never had the fretts dressed which i thought was a bit strange.
He said it has Stainless steel frets which i guess are harder and wear much less.
They also use stainless steel on Anderson Guitar made out of California.

There isn't anything on this guitar that isn't high quality.The Yamaha pro 2 tremolo system is pat. by floyd rose, stays in tune, you can dive bomb as much as you want. 


Budda if you see the Yamaha in London, send me the link.

Rick


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah Rick I was thinking all along that there's nothing wrong with a multi-piece neck if it was put together properly in the first place - I was more questioning the fellow who seemed to think it was too much to have a 5 pc. neck. Ditto, too, that a guitar's tone can vary from such a complex variety of factors that it sometimes gets absurd... comparing fine variables of one instrument to another.

About the PAC112 - yeah, the trem is a joke. I've owned two of the guitars and I've had four Yamaha electrics. It always surprises me that Yamaha's standards (normally fairly high, in my experience) should slip in that one area... if you're going to bother with a trem, make it functional - or just don't do it, period! Nothing wrong with a hard-tail Strat replica.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

My modded 89 mij tele. It just feels and sounds great for anything.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

I terms of style, sound and playability, I'd have to say my Les Paul. Everything about it is perfect. Great neck, good weight (I use a 2" strap) and the scale length is the best.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Then why oh why do so many young pickers get such impractical guitars? Because image trumps use every time. Geez, pointy axes, crappola pickups, lousy vibratos...every time one of those things hits the lesson studio I want to run away screaming. They aren't as comfortable to play as a Strat because ergonomics isn't a consideration, and it should be.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## blink (Jul 29, 2008)

I find tele style guitars the most comfortable to play. The most comfortable guitar I own is my Sx stl ash with belly and arm cut.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

I should also give honorable mentions to my Danelectro PRO. For a box, it sure is comfy..


----------



## Firebreak (Feb 17, 2009)

My new Squier vintage mod strat. Of course, this is the first and only guitar I've ever owned, so I suppose that's why, lol.

Last weekend was my first weekend with it, love it so far, even though I have no idea what I'm doing yet, lol.

Chris


----------



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

Mooh,

I totally agree with the ergonomics thing. I think the Strats/copies are by far the best designed guitars. NO offense to LP owners and others but I find them heavy, jabs you in the ribs, unbalanced, difficult on the inner forearm when sitting down... Don't get me started on the Dean's that look like medievil weapons...

I find that the music man Luke and Petrucci are almost perfect adaptations of the Strat style.

Best.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Then why oh why do so many young pickers get such impractical guitars? Because image trumps use every time.


Keep in mind that when the Stratocaster was introduced it was a pretty radical shape. There were those who derided it for the shape--Of course they didn't consider the effect of the body shape on things like balance & comfort. Leo & his people did consider those things, so they went ahead with it.

While I generally don't go for many of the fancy shapes--as they'd be uncomfortable to hold and/or play (for example I like the look of the Mockingbird, but the upper horn juts into my ribs--and there are more radical shapes out there.) 

But to bring back the Iceman--cool shape and it's balanced--I find it more balanced than the Stratocaster, I'm not putting down the Strat--it was designed well in that regard, and the Iceman does have a comfortable, Srat style back. I find the Iceman more balanced--but also recognize we all have different size & shaped bodies--as evidenced by those who mentioned Teles-which I find uncomfortable, and those who don't find Les Pauls comfortable-while I do. 

Bottom line-you have to decide what is comfortable to your body size & shape, listen to what others like or don't like--and why--but then decide for yourself.


----------



## mnicholson2003 (Feb 16, 2009)

For me it's my old 52 ri, lightweight and well broke in too...love this guitar!


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*two*

SG is most comfortable. great access to upper frets too.

Strat is a close second.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Probably very few will agree with this in general, but I like the comfort of my 335 copy. Lots of real estate to rest your arm, good upper fret access (not that I go there often), no issues with balance, not too heavy, volume & tone controls & switch are out of the way (maybe too far out of the way for some) 

...to each his own. 

I like the Strat also...it just feels like it shrunk in the wash after I've been playing the 335. But it IS comfortable...no doubt.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*guitar*

I do agree with you Dave ,even though i choose my Yamaha 1412 as the most comfortable guitar i own.. I play my Dearmond starfire 335 style guitar the most.

The reason is a lot of times i just like to pick a guitar up unplug and pick away. 
As you know a hollow body you can get some tone out of it unplugged., and this one rings..

I like the weight, i like the neck, i love the Dearmond gold tone pickups , equal or better to my Les paul "shaws"

I had it set up by a pro and wow what a job he did, plays better then when new.
I bought it at 12 fret for 900.00 new and i see them selling on ebay for 500.00 what a steal.

Rick


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

mnicholson2003 said:


> For me it's my old 52 ri, lightweight and well broke in too...love this guitar!


Nice "natural relicing" on that one.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Strat style bodies and the double cutaway PRS shape are the most comfortable to me. Les Pauls are great but I only like playing them standing up.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Ergonomics change with the player's body shape too. Slab body Telecasters were so much more comfortable when I weighed 50 lbs less. The tummy and arm bevels accommodate a lot.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Boyko (Dec 21, 2008)

Mine would be my Gretsch Jet. Great neck, and the body sits nicely for me. Its light too since its routed out. 

I've played some great Strats that were really comfortable, but its hard for me to find the right neck on those. I know the one I like, but I don't knwo what they call it!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

The most comfy and ergonomical guitars are the Parker without a doubt! The only reason I sold it was 'cause I can't handle all those electronicals stuffs on it (piezo,tap coil, pre amp etc)


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the lightweight strat i have yet to find/own.

-dh


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

My 2007 PRS SC245 with the Wide fat neck!!!!!!!!!!!

It feel so smooth and raw at the same time...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I like my Reverend Flatroc. Perfect weight, nicely balanced, and perfect neck specs for my tastes. It's a mix between my favourite elements of Fender, Gibson, and Gretsch guitars.


----------

